# Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Die Suchfunktion brachte nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis, also hier.

In letzter Zeit haben mich Großbrassen immer wieder in den Bann gezogen. Erst am Sonntagmorgen habe ich wieder einen "Klodeckel" gefangen (45cm, 1430 Gramm), allerdings glaube ich eher an einen Zufallsfang (2er Haken mit etwa 15-20 Maden für Aale). Vor zwei Jahren konnte ich bereits schon zwei Brassen von 49 und 56cm fangen, allerdings auch beim Aalangeln, diesmal auf Tauwurm.
Da ich gerne selektiver auf Fische in diesem Kaliber fischen würde, würde ich gerne mal so ein paar Sachen wissen: Zum einen das Anfutter: Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich nicht die ganzen kleinen Fische anlocke, und die Großen an den Platz bekomme. Es gibt zwar einige Futtersorten, die für das Angeln auf solche Fische sein sollen (z. B. Mosella "Big Fish"), allerdings gibt es da eine große Bandbreite. Welchen Sorten vertraut ihr?
Dann die Plätze: Meine Großbrassen fing ich immer direkt in der Mitte. Soll ich so beim Großbrassen-fischen auch vorgehen, oder lieber Plätze suchen wie ins Wasser ragende Bäume oder andere markante Stellen?
Köder: Ich habe meine Brassen jeweils mit Madenbündel und Tauwurm gefangen. Sollte ich dass so lassen, oder gibt es da bessere Großbrassen-Köder? Ich habe schon öfters gehört, dass Boilies der weicheren Sorte in Größen bis 20mm in Frage kommen. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?
Und was sollte ich noch beachten?

Ich befische kleine und mittlere Flüsse (leichte Strömung, Grundbleie um die 40 Gramm reichen an turbulenten Tagen) und Kanäle in der selben Ordnung.

Das waren erstmal meine Fragen.

MFG
FangeNichts5#h


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
ich habe eigendlich immer Großbrassen ( ü 50 cm ) als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln dabei.
Die großen Brassen nehmen ohne Probleme 20 mm Boilies oder 16 mm Pellets am Haar.
Futtersorte ist egal , ich habe bei mir viele Partikel( Mais, Hanf , kleine Pellets ) im Futter .
Großbrassen beissen bei mir meist in Schilfnähe und dann auf Pellets mit Fisch , Krill oder Muschelgeschmack.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,

hier mal ein Bericht von Classy Catchers: http://www.classycatchers.de/index.php/Friedfisch/grossbrassen-kapitale-brassen.html

Frolic ist noch ein guter Köder auf Grossbrassen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

@ Udo
Danke für die Tipps! Da habe ich schon mal nen Anhaltspunkt, und deine Fänge scheinen es ja zu bestätigen. Das mit dem Muschl- etc. Geschmack müsste bei mir eig. auch funktionieren, da es bei mir im Gewässer auch Wollhandkrabben und so gibt.

@Criss81
Habe den Bericht eben mal überflogen. Danke dafür! Werde ihn mir jetzt etwas genauer durchlesen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Sehr gut lassen sich große Brassen mit "The Method" angeln.

Mach Dir einen schönen Futterplatz mit Mais, Mistwürmern und groben Grundfutter. 

Dazu nimmst Du eine schwere Futterspirale mit gut klebendem Futter. Die Futterspirale muss fest sitzen. Dazu ein kurzes Vorfach und ein 12-8 Haken mit Mais, Mist- oder Tauwurm.

Diese Methode war immer super, bis sie bei uns im Verein zum Hegefischen verboten wurde. Wir jungen Spunde fingen damit zu gut, Rekord waren 22 kg Brassen in 3 Stunden.

Das war auch so´n kleiner Fluss, wie Du beschreibst.

Und nimm das Gerät nicht zu schwach...die Methode zieht auch Karpfen an. Bis dahin wusste ich auch nicht, das in dem Fluss welche drin sind.


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Ach und am wichtigsten ist der Platz, Du musst wissen, wo die großen Brassen rumschwimmen...sonst hast Du nur Güstern usw. am Haken.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sehr gut lassen sich große Brassen mit "The Method" angeln.
> Dazu nimmst Du eine schwere Futterspirale mit gut klebendem Futter. Die Futterspirale muss fest sitzen. Dazu ein kurzes Vorfach und ein 12-8 Haken mit Mais, Mist- oder Tauwurm.



Hi,
ja , Futterspirale( 60 Gramm ) habe ich auch drauf , sieht man auf dem unteren Bild , allerdings verwende ich 4-6 Haken am Haar.
Das ist für Großbrassen kein Problem .
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

@ Udo: Ja, genau die Spiralen meine ich...Du angelst also weitgehend genauso auf die Klodeckel wie ich...??


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

@ vermesser
Danke für die Tipps! Das Method Zeugs wollte ich demnächst eh mal ausprobieren. Jetzt weiß ich auch schon, womit ich darauf fische.

An einer Karpfenausrüstung werde ich wohl nicht vorbei kommen, aber das ist relativ egal. Ich wollte mir demnächst sowieso solch eine Ausrüstung zum Karpfenangeln und Natürköderangeln auf Hecht zulegen.

Danke @ all!

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Ich habe noch ne Frage (habe ich vergessen zu stellen|rolleyes): Wenn ihr die Wahl zwischen Krautbank (mit kaum Hängern), ebenen Untergrund oder Steinpackung habt, für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Mr. Gingles (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

erstmal die Krautbank


----------



## vermesser (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Frage (habe ich vergessen zu stellen|rolleyes): Wenn ihr die Wahl zwischen Krautbank (mit kaum Hängern), ebenen Untergrund oder Steinpackung habt, für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



Ebener Untergrund neben einer Krautbank, Lücken oder Rinnen in der Krautbank...


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> An einer Karpfenausrüstung werde ich wohl nicht vorbei kommen, aber das ist relativ egal. Ich wollte mir demnächst sowieso solch eine Ausrüstung zum Karpfenangeln und Natürköderangeln auf Hecht zulegen.



Hi,
dann schau dir das mal an , günstig und sehr gut .
Da bist du für 2 Ruten inkl. 2 Freilaufrollen mit 100 Euro dabei.
Gruß Udo
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p7666_x2.htm


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...R-Freilaufrolle-PAARPREIS_c74-95_p7650_x2.htm


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
"meine" Brassen stehen alle direkt am Schilf, Seerosenfeld oder an der Krautbank.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kronenatze (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

KRAUTBANK ! das Fange ich meist meine Großen alledings angel ich an einem see !wo es sehr viele Brassen gibt .


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Dann werde ich wohl an bzw. auf der Krautbank fischen. Danke für die Tipps!

@ Udo
Von den Ruten und Rollen habe ich schon viel gutes gehört. Ich werde es mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und dann gegebenenfalls sparen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
ich kann beides uneingeschränkt empfehlen , angele ja selber damit.
Für das Geld ist nichts besseres zu bekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich kann beides uneingeschränkt empfehlen , angele ja selber damit.
> Für das Geld ist nichts besseres zu bekommen.
> Gruß Udo


 
OK, dann heißt es jetzt: SPAREN! :c

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Dunraven (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Auf keinen Fall Steine. Das sind Grundfische, die wühlen im Schlamm, da müssen die Steine dann echt viel Nahrung enthalten (kleine Tiere) damit die besser sind. Auch ist die Hängergefahr recht hoch und da Schlamm normal ihnen zusagt sollte es kein problem sein das sie mal Über Deinen Futterplatz stolpern.


----------



## vermesser (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Und versuch es auch mal nachts. Wir haben teilweise sehr, sehr große Brassen (bis 83cm) nachts beim Aalangeln auf Tauwurm gefangen...so´ne Viecher hab ich da am Tage noch nie gesehen...


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

*Sperrt Udo, *das ist ja schon nicht mehr angeln, sondern Massenfischfang!!


_***Spaß***_


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

@ Dunraven
Das mit den Steinen habe ich mir schon gedacht. Danke für den Tipp!

@ vermesser
Nachts habe ich schon Erfahrungen gemacht (56er Brassen). Aber das kann ich nicht so oft machen, bin ja erst 14|rolleyes Besser würden da die Morgenstunden passen (hatte ich ja auch schon Erfolg: 45er und 49er Brassen).

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
wichtig ist das du die Großbrassen erst mal an deinen Angelplatz bekommst.
Da ist mit "normalem" Futter , das Wolken bildet , nicht viel zu machen , dazu müssen ins Futter schon größere Partikel mit rein.
Kleine Pellets in 4-6 mm , Maiskörner , und einfach grob zerkleinterte fischige Pellets.
Wenn du den ersten Biss hattest alle 10 Minuten Futter nachlegen , keine Sorge , selbst dicke Futterbälle verscheuchen die Brassen nicht , im Gegenteil.
Passiert bei mir oft das ich einen Biss bekomme bevor ich die Rute abgelegt habe.
Meine bessten Brassenfänge habe ich am frühen Morgen , meist so von 5- 8 Uhr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann schau dir das mal an , günstig und sehr gut .
> Da bist du für 2 Ruten inkl. 2 Freilaufrollen mit 100 Euro dabei.
> Gruß Udo
> ...



Danke für den tollen Linktipp Udo! Habe gleich zugeschlagen! :k


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen , ich habe den Tipp selber bekommen ,
The Winner is 
Professor Tinca

Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter13 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

hallo
bei mir im Baggersee sind viele und große Brassen.Ich würde mal gerne eine fangen,hat jemand eine Idee welches Futter ich benutzen könnte ,welche köder,welche tiefe... 
Nach ca.4m kommt eine kante wo das wasser von 2.5 auf ca.5-6m abfällt soll ich vor oder hinter der kante angeln?
petri heil crphunter


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
Pellets mit Fisch, Muschel oder Krillgeschmack am 4-6 Haarhaken.
Vorher mit Partikel anfüttern und möglichst nahe am Kraut, Schilf oder Seerosenfeld den Köder ausbringen.
Wenn du sonst aber laut deinem Nick auf karpfen aus bist ist so ne große Brasse keine Herausforderung , da lohnt es ehr geziehlt auf ü 50 cm Schleien zu angeln .
Die machen selbst am Karpfengerät Spaß.
Gruß Udo


----------



## sunny (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Man kann garnicht so genau erkennen, wer von euch beiden sich mehr über den Fang freut  |supergri.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hi,
die Schleie freut sich mehr , die durfte danach wieder schwimmen.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich sehe auf Bildern immer so aus , ich bin gesundheitlich ziemlich angeschlagen und schaue immer so gequält.


----------



## Allex (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hallo,

ich halte von dem schweren Angeln mit Karpfenzeugs auf Brassen ziemlich wenig.
Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber grad' weil Brassen so unglaublich kampfschwache Fische sind finde ich es schade sie einfach so reinzukurbeln.
Wenn man konsequent und richtig dosiert füttert, fängt man auch beim Pickern oder Stippen kapitale Brassen.

Erst letztens habe ich beim gewöhnlichen Pickern mit einem 16er Haken und 3 Maden ein 3kg Brassen überlisten können und das ist nicht die Ausnahme.

Grüße Alex

PS: Wenn man genau weiß dass man am nächsten Tag angeln geht, kann es sich auch sehr lohnen Abends eine Packung Mais an den Platz zu befördern. Am nächsten morgen tummeln sich die Kloodeckel da nur so!


----------



## Udo561 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Allex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich halte von dem schweren Angeln mit Karpfenzeugs auf Brassen ziemlich wenig.
> Grüße Alex



Hi,
ich auch :q

Ich möchte ja keine Brassen fangen , aber ich fange die eben regelmäßig als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln , genau so wie kapitale Schleien.
Obwohl so eine Großbrasse möchte ich nicht am 16er Haken haben wollen , da besteht immer die Gefahr das man diese inkl. Vorfach verliert , ziemlich sicher wenn man direkt am Schilf oder am Seerosenfeld angelt.
Warum sollte man auch mit 16er Haken auf Großbrassen angeln , die nehmen ohne Probleme Köder am 4-6 Haarhaken.
Bei mir zumindest täglich , es vergeht kein Tag beim Karpfenangeln wo ich nicht ne ü 50 oder ü 60 Brasse am Haken habe.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Allex (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hallo,

da hast du natürlich recht.
Ich angle auch sehr gerne auf Karpfen und gerade wenn ich selbige nicht fangen kann, freue ich mich über kapitale Brassen. Aber wenn ich schon gezielt auf gößere Brassen angle, versuche ich natürlich den Spaßfaktor möglichst hoch zu halten. Natürlich ohne den Fisch zu gefärden indem ich zum Beispiel ultra dünne Schnüre verwende. Normalerweise benutze ich da auch eher Haken im Bereich, 8-12.

MfG Alex


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

@ Allex
Klar, der Spaßfaktor ist mir auch wichtig. Aber wenn man mit Groben Futter, Pellets, Mais und Boilies fischt, ist eben die "Gefahr" groß, auch mal nen Karpfen an den Haken zu bekommen. Und da möchte man halt kein Großes Risiko eingehen. Aber sonst würde ich auch mit Feederruten fischen, aber nur wenn es von der Futtertaktik her keine allzu großen Chancen gibt, nen Karpfen zu haken, wobei Zufallsfänge immer dabei sein können.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Knispel (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Moin Timo,

hier ein ganzer Bericht über Großbrassen :

http://www.classycatchers.de/index.php/Friedfisch/grossbrassen-kapitale-brassen.html


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

@ Knispel
Der Bericht wurde schon gepostet (Seite 1), aber ist ja nicht schlimm

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Dorbel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Also was ich dir UNBEDINGT Raten möchte mach dir ein Frolic am haar fütter ne hand voll damit an dass klappt SUPER gut ich konnte erst am donnerstag abend eine 4kg Brasse damit überlisten und die 4kg sind noch die ' Kleinen ' bei uns im teich da kann man sich ja viel von frolic erhoffen 

( Nebenbei wer die rute und Rolle liest kann ja mal den ersten platz bei brassen gucken :> )


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Also was ich dir UNBEDINGT Raten möchte mach dir ein Frolic am haar fütter ne hand voll damit an dass klappt SUPER gut ich konnte erst am donnerstag abend eine 4kg Brasse damit überlisten und die 4kg sind noch die ' Kleinen ' bei uns im teich da kann man sich ja viel von frolic erhoffen
> 
> ( Nebenbei wer die rute und Rolle liest kann ja mal den ersten platz bei brassen gucken :> )


 
Danke für den Tipp! Bin ja offenherzig für verschiedene Dinge, und das werde ich bestimmt auch mal ausprobieren.

(Nebenbei: Ich lese die Rute&Rolle, werde da gleich mal reingucken)

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Dorbel (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Der 6,2Kg ist von meinem vater ;D

Und sone dinger fange ich regelmäßig beim karpfen angeln mit frolic 
Frolic ist meiner meinung nach der beste köder für brassen


----------



## Lupus (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hallo,
als Karpfenangler kann ich auch so einiges zum Thema Brassen sagen!
Top Köder ist eine Mischung aus Hartmais und Hanf mit einem großen Schuss Melasse! (Partikel natürlich kochen) Mit dem Mais oder mit Boilies bis 16mm kann man sehr gut auf Brassen fischen!  Nach meiner Auffassung korrelieren die Baisszeiten der Brassen mit denen der Karpfen! Bedeutet: gerade die großen Fische fängt man Nachts oder am sehr frühen morgen! Zumindest in meinen Gewässern!
Eine Leichte Festbleimontage aus dem Karpfenanglen mit 60gr. und Haken der Größe 8 oder kleiner wären meine erste Wahl! Außerdem würde ich eine Haarmontage einsetzen..
Hat man es auf die großen Abgesehen sind mir Maden Mistwurm und Dosenmais nich selektiv genug!
Gruß
Lupus

P.S. Vorfüttern kann nicht schaden einige Tage eine nicht zu große Menge füttern bringt bei uns nicht nur Karpfen ans Band!#d


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Lupus schrieb:


> P.S. Vorfüttern kann nicht schaden einige Tage eine nicht zu große Menge füttern bringt bei uns nicht nur Karpfen ans Band!#d


 
Das mit dem Vorfüttern kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, ist aber für mich nicht bzw. kaum möglich: Mein Hausgewässer liegt ca. 15km von mir entfernt, und dann ca. 30km mit dem Fahrrad (ich glaube, meine Eltern fahren mich nicht jeden Tag mit dem Auto|rolleyes) und Futter zu fahren, wird anstrengend. Und im Normalfall habe ich ja auch noch Schule und in den Ferien möchte ich gerne ausschlafen (wobei ich Frühaufsteher bin, und nicht länger als 8:00 Uhr schlafen kann...). Und ins Geld geht das auch. Bin halt erst 14, und da sind die finanziellen Möglichkeiten ziemlich eingeschränkt.

Aber das mit den Montagen hatte ich mir auch schon so vorgestellt. Ich tausche nur das Festblei gegen ne Futterspirale.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Lupus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Hallo,
Na stell dich mal nicht so an, 30km mit dem Fahrrad sind doch kein Problem#6
Zum Thema Futter..ich würde nicht soo viel Füttern das ist nur selten erforderlich oder sinnvoll! Außerdem Taschengeld freundlich! Hartmais ist übrigens auch TG-freundlich ein 25kg Sack kostet 7 -8 Euro und dürfte eine Zeit reichen!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Lupus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Futter..ich würde nicht soo viel Füttern das ist nur selten erforderlich oder sinnvoll! Außerdem Taschengeld freundlich! Hartmais ist übrigens auch TG-freundlich ein 25kg Sack kostet 7 -8 Euro und dürfte eine Zeit reichen!


 
Auf den Gedanken war ich auch schon gekommen. Wollte demnächst mal gucken, ob mein Raiffeisen das da hat. Nur mit der Lagerung muss ich mir was überlegen, denn wir haben bei uns direkt am Haus ne Diele, in der auch meine kleine (Angel)Werkstatt untergebracht ist, und das wäre nicht so toll, wenn ich Mäuse anlocken würde. Eventuell nen großen 30 oder mehr Liter Eimer mit Deckel. Das wäre wohl die beste Lösung.

So, jetzt WM gucken

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Lupus (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*

Falls du Platz hast kauf dir ne Regentonne oder so! Kostet auch kaum was! und im Reifeisenmarkt müsstest du den Mais bekommen! Bei uns gibt es den dort jedenfalls...übrigens auch Hanf, Weizen, Taubenfutter.....auch alles eine Überlegung wert!:g


----------



## FangeNichts5 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



Lupus schrieb:


> Falls du Platz hast kauf dir ne Regentonne oder so! Kostet auch kaum was! und im Reifeisenmarkt müsstest du den Mais bekommen! Bei uns gibt es den dort jedenfalls...übrigens auch Hanf, Weizen, Taubenfutter.....auch alles eine Überlegung wert!:g


 
Stimmt, ist wirklich ne Übrlegung wert mit den anderen Sachen, vor allem weil ich jetzt auch dem Karpfenangeln näher kommen will (aber ohne das ganze Technikzeugs, ausgenommen elektr. Bissanzeiger, die sind immer gut zu gebrauchen#6). Die Platzfrage wird wohl entscheidend sein. Aber der Mais wird wohl demnächst gekauft, genauso wie die empfohlene Kombo von Udo, die mich wirklich angetan hat.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Taktik für Großbrassen (Futter, Plätze, etc.)*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Aber der Mais wird wohl demnächst gekauft, genauso wie die empfohlene Kombo von Udo, die mich wirklich angetan hat.
> MFG
> FangeNichts5



Hi,
Karpfen machen mit der Combo genau so viel Spaß wie Brassen oder Schleien , ich bin echt froh das da was preiswertes und gutes gekauft zu haben.
Und jeder der die Rute in die Hand genommen hat schätzte sie bisher vom Preis auf an die 100 Euro  

Gruß Udo


----------

